# Drinking Game



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I know a lot of you guys that post here are a little too old be play drinking games, but for the past few years a few of my friends and I have played a drinking during the State of the Union.

Here are the rules

Every time Obama lies, you take a drink

Drink beer unless you want to get very drunk very fast then drink whiskey.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Buddy, I REFUSE to be lied to by an IDIOT. Watching Big Bang reruns


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I watched 99%, but wouldn't give up Justified to watch the end. I would like to have heard the republican response.

This is today's headlines on Drudge:



> Obama urges civility, then immediately taunts...





> Knocks 'Constant Fundraising,' Asks for Donations...


Not only is he a hypocrite he is an A hole too.


----------

